# Pregnant Sundae the Siamese



## sugarmice (Jul 24, 2012)

My siamese girl Sundae is expecting... I had her in with my beige fox, though I acquired him from another breeder so this is really a test-breed to make sure he is ce/ce.
So if I get anything other than a colourpoint beige in Sundae's litter I will know something is amiss 

This will be Sundae's first litter too, and she looks ready to pop so I'm expecting some squeaks from the "nursery" any day now.

Unfortunately I can not for the life of me get this site to let me upload photos..not even an avatar.. so that kinda takes the excitement out of the post doesn't it!?!

Anyways, fingers crossed we have a load of CPBs!!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

i couldnt get pics up on here so i joined photo bucket and put my pics on there ... then just linked to the site here ... it was easy enough u should try that then we can see the pics


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

If not, email them to me and I'll put them up


----------



## BlackDragonfli (Oct 8, 2012)

Would love to see pictures!!  LOVE Siamese!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Because sugarmice hasn't let you all know..
Sundae popped yesterday


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

And she has done a head count! 8 bouncing babies!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

cool i hope they have turned out to be what she wanted


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Updating on behalf of Sugarmice.

So the "beige" was not a beige after all!
Sundae decrease the litter by herself back when they were pinkies from 8 to 4. There are what appears to be 3 burmese and a.. something. Dark eyes but almost a white body so I'm unsure of what it could be. - Can't be bone or cream as the mother is siamese.

Anyway, pictures of the remaining 4


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh gawd, little cute fatties! So adorable! And exciting with the surprise in colours.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Again, updating on behalf. 
Sad news, rather horrible news actually. Sundae decided that she was no longer going to feed her babies and the only other female with babies just weaned them so their was no opportunity to foster them to anyone. Considered hand-raising but with two littlns' (Below 3 years old) it wasn't really an option.
Left the babies with Sundae for a few more days in hope she would feed them again but no. They were skin and bones so were PTS.


----------



## Squeakers (Aug 4, 2012)

aww sympathy from my way. I understand how it feels,my doe has done that before and i couldn't bare to see them in pain anymore.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

thats such a shame ... sorry for your loss x


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I'll pass that on to Rachel. Don't know how often she comes on here these days..


----------

